

Building a Star Wars API: An Update - paulhallett
http://phalt.co/building-a-star-wars-api/

======
JacobEdelman
Hmmm... Now someone has to take all the detection algorithms from facebook
(for detecting who your close friends are, who your spouse is, ect.) and run
them on the Star Wars characters.

------
csixty4
I've been working on something similar for Doctor Who and I have nothing but
sympathy. Best of luck!

